

Oculus’ Mobile VR Jam 2015 - Impossible
https://www.oculus.com/blog/oculus-mobile-vr-jam-2015/

======
tmugavero
Awesome! You can use our API for 360 video and photos. Tons of content already
that you can use.
[http://developer.littlstar.com/](http://developer.littlstar.com/) We already
have people building Gear VR / Rift apps on top of it.
[http://developer.littlstar.com/docs/](http://developer.littlstar.com/docs/)

